# lets be honest



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi just want some honest feedback when did you really fall in love with your pup?
If I am honest when we first got Honey we thought that she was just the cutest thing that had ever walked the earth,but did we love her I can honestly say no as we did'nt know her.
This is why I am saying about being honest.
The first few weeks were ****** hard work having an old Great Dane who is very affectionate but 143 pounds, so we supervised constantly in the day and kept seperate at night, potty training taking outside every 30 mins we were thinking what the hell have we done as you forget how much hard work puppies are,the funny thing is my husband said he could'nt remember our other puppies being such hard work ( I said that with all other puppies he was at work all day and this time he was working from home LOL) but now we are besotted that probably happened at about 16 weeks. Honey is now 21 weeks we have'nt had a pee in the house for 8 weeks and never had a poo in the house.
That is not why we love her (but it does help) she has now developed her own personality she still chases the cat and chews up the flower pots but apart from that her and jade are the best of friends and we love our GR pup and are so happy that we have her as every day her antics make me laugh.
So i would just like to say to all new puppy owners hang in there and when you think what the hell have we done look forward to about the 16 week time and you will be as besotted as we are.
If you have got this far on my ramble thanks for reading.
PS ihate frogs but that is for another time:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Perhaps I had an advantage in that my father was Jersey's breeder. When I first met the litter, they were at a stage where there really wasn't obvious personality traits to distinguish between the puppies. I was lucky enough to be home as those personalities emerged and it was around that time that I fell in love with them ALL. I can honestly say I loved Jersey the day I picked him up (my father and I met half way as I was living in Indy at the time), as I had already gotten the chance to know him and experience his personality, and I remembered him as the first puppy who was really outgoing toward us. Now, at that point I don't know if I can honestly say I loved him any more than any other pup in the litter but I don't think that followed too far behind. I mean, I still love them all, but he's MY boy... I hope that makes sense. It may have taken a few days or a week or two to really develop that bond... but to be completely honest, 2 years later I don't remember ever NOT having it! I'm suppose I'm blissfully ignorant on this one! LOL

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I can say that it took a couple of weeks to wake up and finally fall in love with Murphy. I feel horrible about that now, but I was so tired and so shocked at how much work everything was that I didnt really enjoy him as much as I should have. I love him to pieces now and he knows it.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

ummmm..i would say it took a couple weeks, like Katie. My boyfriend picked out Rosco. I wanted his brother who was a lighter color......But now i dont know what i'd do without him!!! i love him to bits!


----------



## Marley&Me (Nov 25, 2007)

I was really touched by the honesty of your post. It is nice to know that we weren't the only one who thought "maybe we made a mistake" the first week we got our puppy. I still feel guilty about feeling that way (I even feel bad writing it now). My husband and I wanted a golden retriever puppy for so long and had been waiting until we finished graduate school because we knew we would relocate at that time. Everyone kept telling us not to get a dog (even the dog lovers) because they were so much work, but I kept thinking, I've had 3 dogs growing up and I don't remember them being that much work - boy was I wrong (I now realize the reason they didn't seem like that much work is that my parents did all the work )! The first week we had Marley was rough because she got a UTI and kept peeing in her crate (some of you might remember my very long desperate post)! I had planned to be done my dissertation by the time we got her but I was still writing and it was so hard to get any work done! Plus, my husband and I were getting no sleep because she was up so many times during the night (because of the UTI). So there was a few times that first week when we thought, what have we done? If you asked me at that time if I loved Marley, I would have said yes because I was so excited to get her and she was just so adorable - but the day I knew I really had fallen in love with her was the day I dropped her off at the kennel. My husband and I were going back to Canada to see our family over the holidays and you cannot bring dogs on Canadian flights so we had to put her in a kennel for the week we were gone. She was only 12 weeks old at the time. I dropped her off, went back to the car and cried my eyes out. I felt like a piece of my heart was missing! I missed her like crazy every day we were gone and could not wait to go pick her up when we got back. It's funny, there are still days where I get frustrated with her because she is driving me nuts while I am trying to work - but the days she is not here (like yesterday when she was getting spayed) I miss her company so much. My husband and I don't have children yet, and I think the whole experience of having a puppy, even if it is stressful at times, has taught us so much about ourselves and our relationship, responsibility, and unconditional love - and I wouldn't change it now for anything.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i knew i loved Sam when he was about 10 weeks old and the first night we stopped trying to crate him because he HATED it, we brought him up on our bed and he cuddled between me and my bf and for the first night since we brought him home we actually got some sleep! nothing like falling asleep cuddled next to a little yellow fluffball... 

and i def had the moments of panic thinking we made a huge mistake in the first few nights.... but i'm glad we stuck it out because i can't imagine life without him now


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I really don't know, I think it was right away though. I just remember taking him out for the first time and him freaking out with the collar and leash and thinking "What did we get ourselves into" lol I was VERY protective of him the second I held him and I was home with him all day, it was just me and him and we bonded very quickly. I think it might have taken more time if I still had little kids at home and had to work all day. I have much more patience now than I did years back.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I fell in love with Maddie when she first came home. But after those long whining nights. At that time I was not so sure about getting our first puppy. But I sleep like a baby, so I wasn't the one who heard her as much as the rest of my family did. I still love this dog today. And I couldn't have asked for more!!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

oh yeah, it was totally a love/hate relationship the first few weeks. husband and i just talked about this last night. 
i feel horrible for saying this, but even now, i think we would choose fyodor, our cat, if for some reason, we can only keep one furkid. (i've had fyodor for over a year, and gaius about 7 weeks now.) maybe this is because i just had to clean some lovely smelling liquid that came out of his butt. LOL! (was just about to do a forum search for "anal gland draining" or something like that.)

we can confidently say we do love gaius now, but to be brutally honest, it's not the same as fyodor yet. with fyodor, my heart just melts, looking at him. gaius, we're not there yet. i know with time, we'll love them equally. we just had more time with fyodor, that's all. (and fyodor doesn't fart out foul smelling anal gland stuff. LOL. his farts don't smell like rotten persimmons, either.)


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Honestly, I've fallen in love with all my dogs from the first. I don't have kids so maybe its my maternal instinct kicking in. Don't get me wrong I certainly agree that those first few months are very trying and definitely test your patience, but I guess I just accept it as part of the package and know it won't last forever.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

It usually takes me around 2 weeks to get that bond going. It's all of the newness and the fact that you are still getting to know "that" particular pup versus your dog that you've had for awhile. I was actually surprised that I fell head over heels in love with my pup Sasha from the minute that I picked her up (not sure why) since I'm used to the fact that it takes me a few weeks to get that feeling.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

No head over heels here either. It wasn't until Brady started to develop a voice and persona (we do a lot of speaking for him--he's currently a puppy secret operative) and his smell settled down (no longer eau de "stinky puppy") that I started to fall for him. He was definitely preferring me over his dad for awhile and that helped. But then there'd be times that he'd nip at me or pull my hair and I would just be mad at him to the point of crying. He's MUCH more manageable now.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

I was afraid to fall in love with our pup. I never had a dog before and didn't want one because I didn't want it to ever die. But I finally gave in and did fall in love. I figured I had about 10 years before I had to worry about facing my fears and all was well. Never thought we would lose her at 5. And as hard as I imagined it would be before I had a dog, it was and still is all so much harder to lose one than I had imagined.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I fell in love with both of the boys the minute I got them. With Parker I was probably bordering on some depression as Andy and I were working seperate shifts and living far from my family.... so he was my "life" from day one. With Camden... I was in a better place, but it was the exact same way. I was (over) protective of them both the minute we picked them up. 
I agree that the first few weeks were "trying", however in all honesty I enjoyed them.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I was in love and then I wasn't and then I was. He was so cute it melted my heart, then he ripped my skin to shreds and peed on everything and while outwardly I was always loving, I really didn't like him at times. Then he calmed down a bit and stopped biting and I do love him. 

This part is going to sound really pathetic, so bear with me, but I do wonder just how bonded we are really. Even now, I think sometimes he would prefer to be with anyone else in the world except me. We have our bonded moments where he comes over and sits on me to take a nap, but he definitely is an independent little guy 99% of the time. Always testing boundaries, ignoring me completely, doesn't like to be cuddled or petted unless it's on his terms. Hey, maybe he's really a cat in disguise or a teenager? At the dog park today we were there for 2 hours and not once did he come over to me to make sure I was still there or acknowledge he knew me with even a look. Granted it's exciting there, but not once? I try to make sure he doesn't associate me with "no fun" because I am the only one looking after his well-being and safety, but food treats and praise only go so far with him.

Anyway, I'm trying not to be insecure with my dog, but I do wonder at times if he would even notice iif all of a sudden he was in a different home (not that I would ever do that, it's just an example). Oh well!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

It was a few weeks for me too.....but when I really fell in love with Merlin was the first morning he woke up and rooo rooo'd me. It was the cutest thing ever and made me cry (and laugh!).

he doesn't do it as much now, so it's really special when I get to hear it!


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

I fell in love immediately with my first golden, Dakota. He was THE most beautiful boy I had ever seen! I had shelties before goldens and what a difference! 

When I got my next golden, Lacey, I was going crazy with the screaming she made while in a crate and just all the hardship of housebreaking, but it was a few weeks thereafter that I truly connected with her. I think each time I find myself trying to distance myself a little from them. Primarily because they are show quality dogs and if they should not turn out to be show quality, then I might have to place them in a pet home (I didn't have the heart to do this with my Rumor). I know you all will think this is awful to place one so I hope no one starts bashing me .... I have not had to do it yet (thank the Lord).

Glad that your golden has changed your life for the better! And you are right about one thing - they ARE funny, aren't they?


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> I was in love and then I wasn't and then I was. He was so cute it melted my heart, then he ripped my skin to shreds and peed on everything and while outwardly I was always loving, I really didn't like him at times. Then he calmed down a bit and stopped biting and I do love him.
> 
> This part is going to sound really pathetic, so bear with me, but I do wonder just how bonded we are really. Even now, I think sometimes he would prefer to be with anyone else in the world except me. We have our bonded moments where he comes over and sits on me to take a nap, but he definitely is an independent little guy 99% of the time. Always testing boundaries, ignoring me completely, doesn't like to be cuddled or petted unless it's on his terms. Hey, maybe he's really a cat in disguise or a teenager? At the dog park today we were there for 2 hours and not once did he come over to me to make sure I was still there or acknowledge he knew me with even a look. Granted it's exciting there, but not once? I try to make sure he doesn't associate me with "no fun" because I am the only one looking after his well-being and safety, but food treats and praise only go so far with him.
> 
> Anyway, I'm trying not to be insecure with my dog, but I do wonder at times if he would even notice iif all of a sudden he was in a different home (not that I would ever do that, it's just an example). Oh well!


omg, i totally understand this. i always wonder if he would even notice if someone stole him and he had to live without me. he'll gladly follow anyone on the street home. i don't work, so i am with him all day long, so maybe i don't have that "new person" excitement. sometimes it feels like he loves the food i give him, not ME. lol. 
gaius also seems independent most of the times, and i wondered if it's because we brought him late. he was 13.5 weeks old, and i hear the human bonding thing happens at around 8 weeks...? 
i hope with time and as he matures, he'll appreciate us a little more...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I feel in love with Bama immediately but there were times I wondered what in the He** am I doing? He tried my patience but after a couple of weeks I feel in love all over again even harder. With Beau my love was right away too and the falling out was when he was about 9 months when he decided to remodel my home but chewing holes in the walls all over the house.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I fell in love with my heartdog Millie pretty quickly, the same with Milo - the little guy I ran over. When we adopted Marty he was 5 mos old and the most bizarre puppy. He was TERRIFIED of people - it was like living with this beautiful elusive shadow. I wanted so badly to hug him and love him up, but he was petrified. I had to really keep my distance and let him evolve. It took all of 2 yrs for him to become this amazingly sweet, funny and charming waif of a Golden who I can honestly say I truly LOVE! Ruthie, I think I loved her before she got here...same with Buddy...I knew from his picture he was meant for us. Ruthie and Buddy were just those kinds of dogs that immediately grabbed my heart. Petey our labbie lunkhead I regretted keeping for almost a solid 2 years...I felt so guilty that I felt that way. He was a lot of work and he just made me NUTS. I kept feeling like we were cheating him out of a better family by keeping him. I kind of fixated on that. But as he matured he has become a wonderful dog who I just totally adore!! Pete is my summer buddy - he can hang out in the yard with me fetching and fetching until the sun sets. He is so sweet and dopey - he has ignited my intense love of labs. Everyday he brings me something - one of my shoes, a napkin, a baseball cap, hell he's even brought me a dead mouse...what a guy! Sid the Pug was also a "what the hell did we do???" I wasn't at all used to the wheezing and snorting...but I would say about 3 weeks or so after he arrived I truly was in LOVE with him. Now I think he's an evil little creature who has bewitched me completely - he's so god-awful cute I can't stop kissing that smooshed up face!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't think it matters when you fall in love with your dog (as long as you do!), but honestly, I fall in love at hello. I guess I'm a dog ****..I look at them and love them..and I fall in love with some pretty sad looking cases...I foster mill dogs. With Phoebe, the breeder encouraged us to visit her puppies as often as we wished, and I was in love with every single puppy she had. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When we got Hunter and KayCee we were just going to get the male. He came to me, tail wagging, a big smile and I actually didn't even look at another pup. I knew and loved him on the spot. Then that little wiggle butt girl craled up in huby's lap and started licking him--and we were both in love with her. I was in love with them befoe we even left the breeders. They were never crated--slept in a mesh playpen on my side of the bed, and then in bed with me--and hubby when he was home. They were such great pups.

As to Honey, we were ot in the market for a 4th dog, didn't even want one. but when they brought her to our house we knew we had to have her. She looked at us with this huge dark eyes, licked us carefully, tail going all the time, tho low, and she and the other 3 hit it off. She was in our hearts and we had to take her...we loved her already. 

We were crzy about Scooter from the start and that is why we got his full brother, later litter when the chance came up. Buck was 6 months old when we got him and we liked him, but didn't love him whoeheartedly for a couple of weeks. that was all it took for him to come around.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

This is an interesting thread. With Oakly I think I fell in love when we finally made it home and he fell asleep with his head on my lap as I sat on the floor with him. With Caue I think it was a similar moment a few days after he arrived when they were both tired and he jumped in my lap and fell asleep. So for me it must be when I see that they trust me to be their safe place that really endears them to me.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

It took me about three months before I began to enjoy Lucky at all. 

Prior to that he was untouchable with the teeth, uncontrollable...._they all were uncontrollable_..lucky and the kids. Something about a puppy created some extra havic here.  Lots of work of course, and all things revolved around the puppy....I was really tired all the time with this "new born".

Somewhere round the 4.5 month stage suddenly I had a fun if immature friend and about the 11th month a loyal and loving companion.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry after posting yesterday my ISP went down and only just got my conection back,so havent read all replies yet but will catch up with all replies today.:doh:


----------



## Becky & Roxy (Feb 22, 2008)

My parents suprised me with Roxy  i was nagging and nagging to get a goldie pup after seeing an ad in the paper for a pedigree litter.. not expecting them to give in. But when i got home from work that night, there she was sitting in the backyard! I fell in love straight away.. and was crying at the same time! haha.. then i found out that my parents drove for 3hrs to get her while i was working!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

it was instant for me. they got her off the transport and DH brought her over to me (i had been hanging back to take pictures). i squatted down to greet her and she immediately did a little horseshoe shape inside my legs, pressing close, and put her head up under my chin. almost like she knew right away i would make her safe. 

i got weepy and said to hubby "i love her!"


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I have just caught up with all the posts,thank for sharing your experiences it is interesting to read all the different responces of how we all felt.
Those of you that were in love from day one even through all the potty training and sleepless nights have nothing but my admiration need to read back to see if you all live in a nice year round climate LOL, for the first two weeks that we had Honey it rained morning noon and night.
Although I would'nt want anyone to not bond with their pup straight away I was reasured to know that I was'nt the only one that found it hard going.:wave:


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

It took me a loooooong time to bond with Tilly...I would say she was 8/9 months before I truly fell in love with her...we had a weird start. From the moment we got her home as a puppy she wanted nothing to do with us, it was heartbreaking. I would be sat on the floor with her in floods of tears because she just would not respond...you know how puppies normally bound around and are generally happy and excitable, well it was like Tilly was deeply depressed, you could crawl around on the floor acting like a fool trying to get a little excitement out of her and she would just sit staring, she just wanted to be outside on her own all day and evening. We got her when she was almost 13 weeks and to be honest I am pretty sure the pups had just been left in the garden since they were about 5 weeks. The breeders were a deaf family so I think it was a very quiet place as they signed to each other, she had very little human interaction. She had had nothing but her littermates for over 3 months and I really do think she was depressed by leaving them. The only time Tilly would brighten up is if she saw another dog, she would just come to life. At first we thought she was ill so we went to the vets but had the all clear...so there was a long period where we really did think we had 'the wrong dog' It was such a depressing thought as I had waited my whole life for my golden...and I do believe she was officially the most beautiful puppy in the world so it was very weird to think of her as 'wrong' but we couldn't help it...there were times when we did actually say 'if only we had taken her back that very first night when we could tell she wasn't 'right' as we aren't really the type to give up on a dog that we have brought into our home she was definitely always going to be ours but still felt 'wrong' somehow. When she was a pup you could try your hardest to get her to interact and play but she just would not...not even with toys, or anything....it makes me sad thinking back to that time actually, it was meant to be such a joyful time but it was quite sad! 

Anyway...as time went on she everso gradually began to respond and wanted to be near to us...its like she began to accept us...I would say by the time she was 7/8 months I felt like she did actually want to be near me. Then she would start to get excited a little when we would come home...then we were able to get her playing and things got better and better! She still is quite independent, she doesn't drape herself all over me like Harry does but when Tilly wants a cuddle you definitely get one! (but it doesn't work the other way round!) Having said all that, Tilly is the most gentle, wonderful, beautiful girl and Im so glad we have her. At nearly 4 years she is very different to that sad little puppy we brought home, and I couldn't ever imagine not having her now.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

honeysmum said:


> I have just caught up with all the posts,thank for sharing your experiences it is interesting to read all the different responces of how we all felt.
> Those of you that were in love from day one even through all the potty training and sleepless nights have nothing but my admiration need to read back to see if you all live in a nice year round climate LOL, for the first two weeks that we had Honey it rained morning noon and night.
> Although I would'nt want anyone to not bond with their pup straight away I was reasured to know that I was'nt the only one that found it hard going.:wave:


Nope, I got Phoebe in December and I'm in Michigan, so I was potty training in snow and freezing temps. I did put her crate in Kristen's room (because Kristen insisted and I have two dogs sleeping in my room as it is), so Kristen got stuck with the night wimpers....but Phoebe was such a good little pup that she did not complain much and I'd take her potty around midnight and again around 4 a.m. so very few crate accidents. I think, at least in my case, I'm so used to housetraining and teaching dogs manners, Phoebe being a puppy was just easy compared to my fosters. Fosters show up no matter what the season, don't understand pottying outside and some hate the feel of grass which adds another challenge to potty training. My mill fosters often need socializing, they are not used to human companionship, they have to get used to being in a house, the normal sounds (vacuum, diswasher, tv, scare them) they are sick from worms, ear/eye infections, getting over spays and neuters, are accustomed to peeing and pooping in crates that they also have to eat in..Phoebe was just a happy little girl and it was such a joy to train a dog that wasn't suffering from a long list of baggage (she also housetrained in 4 days). 

I don't think there is anything lacking in somebody that doesn't fall in love at hello...in fact, I wish I didn't give my heart so quickly. I can only be grateful for township restrictions that keep me in line or I'd be some kooky dog nut with way too many dogs. Maybe it's because I had three kids in 20 months...the twins kept me hopping day and night and any free time I had then went to my toddler...the dogs are so much easier!

I think Honey is a very lucky girl to have you.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

When we picked Jazzy up from the breeder I was fully prepared to love her instantly as I had most all of my puppies. On the way home she threw up 5 times and sat in the corner of the backseat staring at me! When I picked her up she stiffened and pulled back and continued to stare at me. I was sure I had made a mistake and she hated me! The day after she came home hubby was admitted to the hospital via the ER and that began 7 months of surgeries and hospitalizations so I didn't get to bond with her immediately as I would have liked to. She was standoffish for 3 or 4 days after bringing her home! My friend would come in and play with her while I was at the hospital and she didn't think Jazzy was standoffish at all! Just with me! After about a week she began to trust me and the bond began to take place. Now I am her world and she is mine!:

Jazzys Mom


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> Even now, I think sometimes he would prefer to be with anyone else in the world except me.


I know exactly what you're saying. We still go through this with Zoe sometimes. Now, at almost 11 months, I know she loves me more than anyone else, but she's just so in love with every other person too...
That's just what you have to love about golden retrievers...they are so lovable and friendly, right? Fergus loves you more than other people, and he will find a way to show you that eventually.

For me, it was things like last night, when I came home late after being gone all day at school and then out to dinner with friends, and when I sat down on the couch, and she came up and just laid on top of me and sat there for a good hour. I couldn't move, I couldn't do anything but pet her, and I loved every minute of it, because she wanted to be with me!:


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Ha Ha, this is a great thread! I think back to Eddie's first weekend home - he was impossibly cute (arn't they all?) and pretty darn easy now that I look back. But I do remember the first few nights taking turns sleeping on the floor by his crate with our fingers in his crate so he felt secure when he woke up. Talk about sore backs! 

We did joke - "um, can't take him back, huh...." and still occationally joke (when he's naughty) that we are going to put him in the backseat of the first unlocked car we find. (old new england joke about zucinni....)
When we actually fell in love is hard to pin down but it was pretty quick. 

I used to think he would be happy with anyone who had a treat....but I now notice when he is off making friends he keeps a close eye on me (or hubby) and when I walk out of site he is very concerned. 

PS - so glad I lived through the bleeding hands.....darn those puppy teeth!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I fell in love with Lucy from first sight. I loved her red color with the white chest. I loved her eyes. I loved the way she would fit her head in the crook of my arm or curl up in my lap. Yes, the first night was horrible, and there were times the first weeks when I wondered if we had made a mistake, but those moments didn't last long. From the first night we had her, and she barked so cutely at her brush, to now that she sleeps in bed with us some, I couldn't live without "my shadow."


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Phoebe mum, What am I complaining about with rain, I can't imagine freezing tempretures and snow for potty training, I do like snow but not to standing out side in the middle of the night waiting for a pup to go potty.
My mum also had three kids in 20 months as I have twin sisters and from what she has said about that time I can understand why you think pups are so much easier.
I can only imagine the problems that come with fostering and you have my utmost respect for doing it I know that it would be beyond me.
Thank you for saying Honey is lucky to have me but I realise now that it is my privilage to own her,it just took a little while longer for me to realise that than most:doh:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow is nearly 12 weeks. I love her deeply. I think at first I was partly torn about not getting another German Shepherd although I knew I couldn't deal with another GSD right now. I was in love with the idea of a Golden more than the actual pup but of course we didn't know each other. It helped that Diesel got on so well with her.

I took about 2 weeks for me to pick up on her antics and funny habits that are truely 'Willow' and I love her for showing me this great personality in such a cute package.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I can honestly say that I fell in love with Daisy the very moment I set eyes on her. I had another puppy picked out, was getting ready to sign the papers, when she caught my eye. I hadn't seen her with the rest of her pack, she was sleeping on the deck by herself. As soon as I saw her, I had to pick her up, I was so drawn to her. I can't explain it. And the rest is history. I didn't put her down until I brought her home.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Eddie is gorgious you say about taking him back when I said to my oh that Honey looked like a seal cub he said quick get a club.please dont shoot me down in flames just british humor


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

First off Oakly and Caues dad you are amasing I followed your journey living in the UK could not help but how you all came together realy choked me up. I am pleased that you find this thred interesting.To all other posters I wish that I could coment to each and everyone replys but the time difference UK and USA it would all be out of cync? (crap spelling) I hope that new owners see this thread and get some comfort from it because I have. Thanks to all


----------



## usmcmueller (Feb 4, 2008)

The first time that I got back from Iraq I made a promise to myself that after I got out of the Marines I was going to get a golden and name him moose as soon as I got on my feet. It took me a year to finally find a breeder that I liked and another 6 months till they had a litter ready. I went and looked at the litter twice before I picked the most outgoing puppy and when I finally got to take him home I was smitten. When I first got him in my truck he rode in the back seat floor board, he's the real reason why I got a quad cab dodge with a fold flat floor, that's his area. He whined for a while so I put him in my lap and he looked up at me and licked my face. For the first 2 weeks anywhere I went he rode in my lap, now he rides in the back with his head on the console to check on the driver. I never get to sit on the couch to watch tv because he likes me on the floor with him. He follows me around the house and if he falls asleep and I leave the room as soon as he wakes up he has to find me right away. I'm lucky to have bonded so quickly.
Long story short I fell in love with Moose the first week I had him. He's already my best friend and my gf is still a little put out that he likes me so much. He's warming up to her though.


----------



## daisyzmummy (Jan 30, 2008)

*I loved Daisy from the moment I seen her. But in saying that, the love I have for her now is different to when I first got her. At first I loved her cause she was so adorable and beautiful and fluffy. Now I love her more then anything else, she is so smart, loving, playful, and I would do anything for her. She listens to me when I need to get something off my chest and I don't want anyone else to know. She cuddles me when i need it. Shes my baby. And she isn't just a 'dog' to me and my husband she is our baby. She means the world to me and I never want to lose her.*


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally, i planned to take my GSD Maxx back from my brother (who just "borrowed" him while he was doing his architecture licensing review and since he rented an ungated apartment in the city w/ all his expensive equipment, he thought it will be wise to have a scary looking canine w/ him :doh and did not want another dog. But my brother has grown to love Maxx that he said he'd have to be dead first before i get him back!

So, since i really want a dog of my own, and a GR is on top of my list i went scouting for breeders. However, it was already past 5 months and i still haven't seen a GR i like. I had grown impatient back then and a friend of mine had a Chocolate Lab he wanted me to have. I was already decided to get the lab instead when a vet friend of mine called to tell me their GR had pups. I've met the sire and dam already so i never had 2nd thoughts of getting 1 from their litter. That's how i got Saskja.

The first few weeks were definitely trying especially with the hours i work, usually at night. There were several times that i thought if i did the right thing of getting a golden, or what if i should have gotten a smaller, mellower breed. But i'd say the time that i was so stressed out at work that's when i realized that i loved her dearly because saskja was de-stressing me as i have never really remembered being excited to go home before i got her. And i guess she just worked her way to my heart. Proof? i moved from a pretty comfy, well located, cheap apartment to a rather mediocre, expensive one because my former landlord will not allow a dog around.


----------



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

We drove 3 hours to go see Benny's litter. When we got there, the breeder opened the door to the puppy's area and they were all running around nipping and barking. When I walked in I saw this one pup stuck between the opened door and their water dish. He looked up at me and tried to come and see what his brothers and sisters were fussing over, but his front paws fell right in the water dish, he looked sooooo sad, so I picked him up wet feet and all!
After a few minitues I gave him to my girlfriend and she was stuck with him too! 
While she had him in her arms, I wanted to give all of the others a chance, so I played and petted them. 
The moment my girlfriend put him back down and he walked right back to me and sat next to me. Right away I knew this puppy was special. 
He is now 16 weeks, sure we have had the moments of this dog is nuts (yesterday was one)but then he sits on your lap and just falls asleep and your sold again!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I try to be honest and*

it sometimes makes me look like the bad guy while others who are less honest, seem to shine with people's admiration!


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

My Bogart is going on 3 years old in July and I can not remember not loving him or when I fell for the little guy. We saw and were allowed to touch the pups at 3 weeks old at that time we didn't know which pup was going home with us other then that it was going to be a male. The second time around Bogart came up to us and snuggled his head into my neck I think that was when I fell in love with him. We were the last that could decide on a pup or get the "leftover" pup and it was exactily the one we wanted. Yes the first few nights (for a week) were trying because he didn't like his crate either but we stuck it out and he was crate trained in no time. He had some accidents but never in his crate and only one poopy accident the second day he was with us that was the only one ever. I think we have the greatest guy I can imagine. His Mom was a cutie that I could have just eaten up so sweet. I guess after rereading my message I know now when I fell for my little boy. It was the day he put his head into my neck and just stayed there for a snuggle. He was an easy puppy sure he got into stuff also, was digging ate everything in sight but still he was easy. 
Elke, Zsazsa and Bogart


----------



## hirosmom (Nov 8, 2007)

I honestly KNEW I loved Hiro about the beginning of last month. I went through some hard stuff and he cuddled up to me and just layed there with me and I knew right then that I really loved him.
I also got suuuppper attached to him a few weeks ago when I was finishing reading Marley & Me- it made me appreciate him a lot. And he let me cry with him lol


----------



## Marley&Me (Nov 25, 2007)

hirosmom said:


> I also got suuuppper attached to him a few weeks ago when I was finishing reading Marley & Me- it made me appreciate him a lot. And he let me cry with him lol


I love that book too - so much that I named my puppy Marley...


----------



## hirosmom (Nov 8, 2007)

Im glad Im not the only one who had the second thought of "what the heck did I get myself into?" after you brought them home lol... I couldnt imagine life without him now!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> it was instant for me. they got her off the transport and DH brought her over to me (i had been hanging back to take pictures). i squatted down to greet her and she immediately did a little horseshoe shape inside my legs, pressing close, and put her head up under my chin. almost like she knew right away i would make her safe.
> 
> i got weepy and said to hubby "i love her!"


I my! You made me cry!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Skyler the Skypup - The very instant they opened the transports doors and his beautiful golden eyes looked into mine it was complete and 100% love/bond. I was standing in a pouring rain and windstorm and didn't even know I was getting wet. For the next 4.5 years everytime he looked at me it was with love in his eyes. Holding him as he went to the Bridge his eyes were still full of love and understanding and to this day I can still close my eyes and smell his wonderful scent and feel him watching out over me. Play Hard Sweet Skyler--We Will Be Reunited.


----------



## Crazy4Gold (Mar 11, 2007)

Maybe it was easier for me.My good friend has my boy's Mamma and I was part of the whole process from the breeding thru the delivery.Even tho I wasn't there physically...I live in Florida and she lives in Washington State, we talked constantly through conception to birth.I flew up to Washington when the pups were around three weeks old.Determined I was going to get a female puppy, I pretty much ignored the boys.

My friend kept trying to sway me to the boys.She had one she thought would be perfect for me.She sent me so many pictures of the litter.Everytime I looked at those pictures, my heart kept going to one of the boys.

I ended up with the male puppy, now named Walker, and I can honestly say I have loved him from the first minute.He is a normal puppy, playing constantly playing with my other two Goldens, Hope and Izzy.

He can be independent, but that is what I like about him.He loves everyone, would probably go with just about anyone, but that is just one more thing to love about Goldens...their love of everyone and everything.

He is four months old now.He does get into things, is going to be a major counter surfer when he gets older...he already tries to stretch his body to grab things off counters, occasionally pees on the floor, but I can honestly say even with all the hard work he can be, he is worth every minute of it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I have had two completely different relationships with my boys. Sam was immediate palpitations. I loved that dog from the second I met him. He wasn't the cutest pup. He was the runt, skinny, dark, and the last one to go.
I guess he was "left-overs" My first pure bred and no research on my part, but I fell completely head over heels, and he did too, with me.

Ike was my researched, analyzed, considered and reconsidered new addition. I had a good pick in the litter, too. We immediately new he was the one, but the pitter-patter wasn't there. I love him dearly. He's a clown and makes me laugh every day, but I'm still waiting for the moment when my heart skips a beat. It probably has, but I'm looking so hard for it, that I missed it.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

*Lets be honest update*

When we first got Honey I started this thread,about being honest about when did you realy love your pup had mixed reactions thank you for everyone that repliyed it is quite difficult to be totally honest they are cute funny and a compleate pain in the bum.
Since I posted this thread Honey has had some problems she is now 9 months old and has been diognoised severe hip problems I am not sure if it is 4 or 5, We loved Honey from the start but we were noget bett in love with her but she is now the light of our lives we are lucky she has never destroyed anything in the house or been to the toilet in the house but she was taken out every 15/20 mins.
To get back to the origianal thread at nine months she is my life,so anyone going through a hard time with a puppy hang in there it does get better. ​


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I had the 'what the hell did I just do?!' thoughts too. That first week was very rough for me. BUT, I am SO SO glad that I did it!


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

we saw Bogart's litter the first time at 3 weeks old and they kind of looked like Guenny Pigs SP? I was able to old one and they were just too cute.
The next time we saw the pups at 5 weeks old and Mr Red (Bogart) came over to me for a snuggle after that I was hoping that it would be Mr Red. After ever visit I fell more and more for Mr Red. I knew it was going to be a Boy. The other puppy buyers wanted to bigger Boys (they were almost all the same size) and you know what we were able to take Mr Red home with us. He is my sweet loving Mr nice guy, Bogie Boo. He was an easy puppy, yes he was mouthy and sometimes a little wild but somehow we got through that pretty smoothly. He was a fast study with housetraining also so I think it was an early falling in love kind of thing.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have had five goldens.
My first Shammy, I was newly married and I think I treated her like a baby! I loved her like a child. Till I had a child, I still loved her but she took 2nd seat, then 3rd then 4th(husband was last. We divorced) Shammy died 6months after our baby daughter died. I don't think I really grieved her death and we got a backyard breeder pup cause the kids wanted a pup. I was grieving and didn't bond with Sophie. She was a good dog and my kids loved her but I really wasn't as attached. 

When Max came along several years later, I fell in love and he was the golden of my life. I still long for him and get tears thinking about him. We got him during a hard Nebraska winter, he was hard headed and he chewed up everything. I really don't think that has anything to do with love. At least for me. He was IT. He was an old soul, eyes that could look inside you, he was therethrough thick and thin, no matter how sick he was(and he had alot of health problems his 12 years)

After he died, DH didn't think he could take having another dog but I couldn't live with out a golden so we researched and planned and got first pic and selected Selka. 
I loved him from Day 1 but he didn't love me. I was crushed! he ran from me and I fell on him trying to catch him. I was terrified I broke his leg! He hid in DH's arms! Then he tried to get out of our fence and I grabbed his tail and he screamed! I was terrified again I had broken nerves in his butt! He acted like I tried to kill him!

I don't know when it happened but he fell in love with ME! I am his heart person. He won't eat if I am gone and lays by the door waiting for me. (I guess I better not die!)We sit together every night, his head on my legs (like now when I have my laptop in my lap) or he is spead out across my entire lap!

I loved Gunner from the beginning and now even with all his weird anxieties and tics and he loves me but it is different with Selka. : ) DH loves Gunner best. So it's evened out. : )


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I fell in love with Daisy the very second I laid eyes on her and never, never never once lost sight of that. It's a sweet sweet story I love to tell to my closest friends and family, those who truly know me. I don't believe it was an accident that I found her. I've been in love with her every day of her life since she was 8 weeks old. I still remember the moment, almost 8 years ago, when I turned my head and saw her sleeping peacefully alone on the deck. She wasn't the one I had gone there to get, but she was the one I needed to have. 

How sappy is that! LOL But it's true :heartbeat


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I had no idea that this thread would be the one to leave me drenched with tears. Your stories are all so beautiful.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

PeanutsMom said:


> I had no idea that this thread would be the one to leave me drenched with tears. Your stories are all so beautiful.


Yep....I'm trying to hold them back.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Yep....I'm trying to hold them back.


I gave that up way back at Steve's post and just let them flow.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I last posted in this thread when Willow was 12 weeks old. She is now 7 months and while she still chews things and loves the sound of her own voice I wouldn't trade her for the world. Time make you think less about the potty training and lack of sleep!

I have no regrets about getting her and look foward to the future and everything we can do together. It makes me so proud work with her and train her because she is a smart little girl and I like clever dogs!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I fell in love with Scout the very day I picked her up from the breeder. She fell asleep in my arms on the way home (a one hour trip). My arm was completely numb by the time we got her home but I didn't care, I finally got my dog.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

The minute he crawled into my lap, put his head on my boob and looked up at me with those eyes, my heart belonged to Max. 
There was nothing in between, it was instant, total love.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

We went to see Summer before we decided to take her by ourselves, without the kids. When we got home and decided we wanted her, we took the kids up to see her and pick her up. The moment the breeder let her out and she walked up to my three kids and the looks on their faces when they realized she was ours, that was the moment I felt the LOVE. She absolutely adored the kids and the feeling of love was pretty instant from that moment. But, it has also grown since we got her exactly 2 months ago and I never thought I could love a dog so much.


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

I LOVE this thread! 

I drove 5 1/2 hours to pick up Molly when she was 10 weeks old. I brought a crate, but she sat on my lap the whole way home! I felt like Will Ferral in ELF. I kept saying "I'm in love, I'm in love and I don't care who knows it".
Then she nipped my 3year old son and he wouldn't go near her. He walked around with his hands in his armpits, when he would even be in the same room with her. I was so upset that he wasn't enamored. I got Molly for him! (He can't have any siblings so.....) Anyway, I seriously thought about sending her back. 

I really had lost my love for her. My child will and always will come before an animal. Molly did eventually calm down and they reached an understanding with each other. I am not 100% certain I would call them best buds yet. They both still fight for my attention, but they Love each other. She smiles when she sees him and he cried for an hour when I brought her to the kennel. 

I am glad I am not the only one who had second and third thoughts. 

I love my Jolly Molly, and I couldn't imagine having my feet free from my golden blanket!


----------



## Wiggum-er (Jun 16, 2008)

I feel in love with Wiggum in about 3 minutes flat .. we (wife) were determined to get a female but our breeder had earmarked this runt along with 2 other females for us .. they had just been fed and most were sleepy and tired ,except for this guy who came to us immediately and decided to have a go at our shoelaces. I wanted him but given my wife's hesitation he was sent back inside. Once inside, he just sat and looked at us longingly and we felt that we couldn't live without a guy who just had to be with us.

My wife fell in love with him the day we went to pick him up .. there were his litter to play with .. other dogs .. a wide open farm .. and all he wanted was to be with her! He'd run to the other dogs roll around and come back to her to get his "Good boy"-s

He's now 3.5 months .. chewed at me this morning in the car .. got a bunch of stern looks .. and he still insists that he should groom himself by laying the brush on the ground while he rolls all over it... embarrassed us at puppy obedience school yesterday (he wanted to play with everyone) . .is eyeing the fish in our koi pond with far too much interest .. made me the laughing stock of the neighborhood by refusing to walk but just lay down while I make silly sucking noises .. but he knows we just love him. .. we could close the washroom door for just 2 minutes and he'd greet us as if he's missed us for years.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I thought it time to re open this thread last post was 07-14-08.
I was completely honest when I started the thread and there were so many different answers.
There have been so many new members I just wondered how all the members that have joined since then, felt when they knew they loved their pup,as I posted at the time thought she was cute and funny when she came home to us but did I love her at that time.
Just loved the thread at the time and thought it would be nice to hear views of members that have joined since.
The thread is lets be honest.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

It took me a couple of months probably before I really felt like I loved Flora. I too went through the "Oh my god, what the hell was I thinking?" phase after Flora came home, and the first couple of weeks were really hard for me. I had just recently graduated college and I missed being able to go out and have fun and come home at 3 in the morning. I felt so tied down with Flora, and I almost begrudged her for "ruining" my social life.

Now she has blossomed into an amazingly well behaved, loving girl, and I couldn't be happier with her. When I walk her, people literally stop their cars to tell me how beautiful she is. She never chews on anything but her toys (and occasionally me). She was potty trained pretty much immediately. She ADORES people, especially children, and is good around other dogs. I can't say enough good things about her.

I love her to bits, and I know by the way she looks at me that she loves me back.


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

It's interesting to read through this thread. Especially interesting since today I was looking at Snoop & thinking "I really love this pup & we're good friends." It was kind of a revelation to me.

Since day one I've had a real strong reaction to his apperance and how cute he is - but that didn't equal a true bond. I think he & I have been through so much in his short life. I've been overly concerned with his health and worrying so much about his well-being that I didn't get totally attached. For a while I was expecting him to die and I think that played a big part in it. Since the surgery and his apparent bounce-back we've had a real chance to bond. I always cared deeply for him and was focused on his health, but didn't feel that emotional attachment. 

Of course I wasn't ready for a puppy, house-breaking and all the other stuff either. I'm happy to say that I'm now "feeling it" and it only took 3 months, about 25 vet visits, surgery and many tooth marks on my arms.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Kdmarsh,thank you for posting, I was the same if you read my 1st post but it is interesting to read other peoples thoughts and experiences.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry WolveSer posting at the same time.
Completely understand the health issues.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> I was in love and then I wasn't and then I was. He was so cute it melted my heart, then he ripped my skin to shreds and peed on everything and while outwardly I was always loving, I really didn't like him at times. Then he calmed down a bit and stopped biting and I do love him.
> 
> This part is going to sound really pathetic, so bear with me, but I do wonder just how bonded we are really. Even now, I think sometimes he would prefer to be with anyone else in the world except me. We have our bonded moments where he comes over and sits on me to take a nap, but he definitely is an independent little guy 99% of the time. Always testing boundaries, ignoring me completely, doesn't like to be cuddled or petted unless it's on his terms. Hey, maybe he's really a cat in disguise or a teenager? At the dog park today we were there for 2 hours and not once did he come over to me to make sure I was still there or acknowledge he knew me with even a look. Granted it's exciting there, but not once? I try to make sure he doesn't associate me with "no fun" because I am the only one looking after his well-being and safety, but food treats and praise only go so far with him.
> 
> Anyway, I'm trying not to be insecure with my dog, but I do wonder at times if he would even notice if all of a sudden he was in a different home (not that I would ever do that, it's just an example). Oh well!


This is a first for me - quoting myself! With this thread popping up after a year and 2 months, and Fergus now being a year and 7 months old, I must say any concerns I had early on when writing this are COMPLETELY gone. I am head over heels in love with Fergie. I'm not sure I could tell you when it happened, but it did. 

Even the things that should drive me crazy, I can't help but find endearing, like when he steals the bills I'm paying off the coffee table and runs out the room like a bat out of you know where. Or the things he does that scare the doody out of me, like when he took a small light bulb I had set down as I was changing the burned out ones in the yard and he ran off to chew it (I got it back unbroken, thank God). 

And then there are the times when he grunts at me to move over on the couch so he can sit on me and tilt his head back to stare into my eyes upsidedown with a goofy grin on his face - I sometimes choke up it's so sweet. I know without a doubt he loves me now. And I would go to the ends of the earth for him.

Anyway, I just thought I'd add in my revised two cents. And to summarize my new answer to the question, "when did you fall in love?" It was sometime between 5 and 19 months. 

Who could resist loving this face?!


----------



## Harper's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

I wish I had seen this thread sooner. I honestly did not really start enjoying Harper's company until she was about 15 - 16 weeks old (I got her when she was 9 weeks old). I even had thoughts of returning her to her breeder and talked about it with my husband. Fortunately, my husband, my guilty conscience, and my sense that she would grow up to be a great dog (with some help) prevented me from returning her. I had never had a dog before and missed the peace and quiet and freedom I had before with just our cats. Now, she's 6 months old and absolutely wonderful. She's so sweet and mellow that I can't believe I ever had any doubts about her.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

mmmmm, hard to answer for me.

i knew we getting him for ages before he came home. we had everything planned and ready. read all thge advice etc. and he was the cutest thig in the world when he got here.

at first i was more assessing him than getting emotional.

but as soon as he started his antics and went for the cats and went out the back and shook my hand and and and ..................

i was hooked.

now it feels like he has always been here.he even has his doggy gang he meets at 6.30 for a play in the park.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

With Gilmour, pretty much from the day he came home last March 3rd.

I had just lost Comet in January, got Gilmour in March, then lost Dakota 3 weeks later. If it weren't for this little pup I would have just lost my mind.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

It didn't happen immediately. Sure, there was that love at first sight - that "new puppy love" because he was the cutest little ball of fur and how can you _not_ love a puppy? 
I knew, though, that I was holding him at arm's length. I wasn't doing it on a conscious level and didn't _want_ to, but I was missing Cooper horribly, was still coming to terms with his loss and I really don't think I was quite ready to let Riley in. I guess I could say that I loved him, but wasn't _in _love with him, yet.
Then came the day when we realized that Riley has quite an attitude. Mom had picked him up to bring him back in the house (we'd had him for about a week at the time - he was eight weeks old) and he growled and snarled at her. Then he did it to me. We fell into the comparison trap and both said "Cooper never did that." There was a period of about two days when we really wondered if we'd made a mistake, chose the wrong pup, etc. Then it hit us - we reminded ourselves that when we brought Riley home, it was for better or worse and we realized that it was the perfect decision. We realized that if he was going to have an attitude problem, it was a darned good thing he came to people who are willing to deal with it.

That's when it actually happened. For some reason, coming to terms with that knocked down every defense I had and I fell hopelessly in love with the little beast.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for opening this thread again Tracey... you're a star

I fell in love with Obi the first time I saw him. He was a 5 week old pup and I had borrowed a camcorder from a friend and filmed him wagging his tail furiously at us, wrestling with my shoe laces, chewing the rug, chewing the radiator valve, wrestling with my handbag handle, and we were laughing and saying "we've got a right one here!" how very right we were.

The morning we went to pick him up, the breeder had bathed him and there was this great big ball of fluff trying to get out of the whelping box. When I let him and his 2 sisters out of the box they immediately got a hold of her bra (from a linen basket) and started wrestling it between them.

As you can imagine, he was a complete nightmare puppy - a hooligan, but a goofball who made me smile every day. He's 3 now and loves me so unconditionally, I love him deeply now but I must say I fell in love with him the minute I clapped my eyes on him... he was quite simply a stunning puppy - the most beautiful thing I had ever seen!

Izzie was so easy to fall in love with. Much quieter than Obi, more considered, more loving in an obvious way. More gentle, more likely to sneak onto my lap for a cuddle, and lean right into me and put her head across my chest and look longingly into my eyes. She's such a great dog in so many ways, there's really nothing not to love about her.

That's what's so great about my two, so different, but so much to love about them


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> Who could resist loving this face?!


Who could resist that face INDEED! What a handsome boy.


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

If I'm honest, probably not until he was 6 months old!! Sure I liked him, having him to fuss over, but I don't think I LOVED him because he really was such a naughty little git sometimes, LOL! No cuddles with him, the reason I say 6 months is because he calmed down overnight and was just 'let me sit on the sofa and sleep on you' in attitude. It was just such a sudden change, but he was very nutty when younger. I loved having him and everything, but I held back a lot because I was so worried something would happen to him...I still am...

I think to some extent I loved him from the off, this little puppy was all mine and to be my friend forever, but to get to know him and love him, a bit more!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Great thread idea BTW!

With Katie it was hard to say because she was a rescue that came into our lives in a odd set of circumstances but it was pretty quick (few days max...) and over the years it grew stronger than I ever would have thought possible. But it was easy with Katie as she had a TON of personality and was almost constantly smiling.

With Angie, it was more of a case of it changing from "what" we loved to "who" we loved. When we picked her up she immediately took to us and when we left the breeders house to go back to our hotel she never whimpered once (or since) for her littler mates or mother. We got to the Hotel and she put on a "cuteness show" and pulled out all the stops. We then put her on the bed and she immdeiately crawled between our pillows and fell fast asleep. We fell hard for "that" puppy immediately. Now that she is 6 months and has developed such a strong (and goofy and silly and spoiled and.... you all know what I'm talking about) personality we are in love with "her".


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

It's those mornings when we're all three cuddled up in bed, my alarm goes off, and Lucy lays her head back down on me, not wanting me to get up.
It's times like this morning when I'm doing something else and then feel a soft paw on my leg. I turn around and have her holding her front paws up, sitting on her back legs, wanting to hug.
It's when one of us is sick and she sticks to us like glue.
It's when she gets excited to cuddle on the couch on Sundays.
It's when something scares her, and she runs to hide behind me.
It's when I don't wash the dishes right after supper, but she badgers me to do it because she likes to "help."
It's when I can't use my Macbook because Lucy wants to play with photo booth or watch videos on it. (She really does this)
It's when she always wants to talk on the phone when Bart is talking to his Mom. She even puts her ear to the receiver.
It's those happy smiles that she saves for me when I go home to see her at lunch.
It's her ability to know when we need or want to do something, and she decides that it's time for her to cuddle in our laps.
It's her joy at swimming.
It's that every day she does something endearing that makes us love her even more.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh I am so pleased I started this thread up again "new puppy love" yes yes yes" but that is not LOVE and that is why I started this thread in the first place I loved Honey her cuteness and antics but as the thread is titled when did you really love your pup I mean come on they are a pain in the bum to start with,out every time they move eat wake up play look at you oh my that is not good in British weather in November. 
Most used words to any new pup is no no no leave leave come come drop drop then what have you done:doh:
Then that defining moment that you just know I now love my pup for all its faults chewing barking etc.
But I would like to say the true moment and I hope owners don't have to go through it,is when you find out all is not right with your pup,and you wish they would chew rip and run away when you called them.
Have been through that with Honey but did truly know I loved her before that.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

The first few weeks were definitely the hardest on all of us (myself, DH, Tucker, our older dog, and cats). Our other animals had to get used to having a new puppy in the house and Matt and I had to get used to having a puppy routine and getting up super early in the morning to take the Tucker out, which was especially hard on us since we're not early morning people by any means! Once things started to settle down and everyone got adjusted was when we really fell in love with Tucker. We always loved him, but it took a few weeks to actually fall in love with him. Now, we couldn't imagine life without the crazy pup. We still can't believe that he'll be a year old in July. :bowl:


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so pleased that I started this thread again,my perception is yes we love the little cute pup,but as with partners you are attracted to them, love their looks and owww so cute etc etc but you don't know them, when you fall in love with your pup I feel you need to find the personality behind the pup regardless of how cute they are and that takes a little time then you find real love.

Tanya you are a hopeless case their is no salvation for you


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

I can honestly say that the second I saw my Lucy at 4 weeks, she was the one. I loved her then and love her more each day that passes by.


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

Good thread, i was starting to feel guilty, i got sasha against my hubbys wishes, we had saxon and he said we should wait until he was no longer with us, i wanted her for all the wrong reasons, wanted to take some of the hurt out when saxon had to go, (little did we realise it would be so soon) wanted a dog that would walk fast to help me try to keep fit, poor saxon was so slow, wanted to take her to the beach and walk fast which we can, and mostly as im getting older, i know if i didnt have a dog that wanted walking i would sit on my butt all day, end up being a fatty, in the beginning she was a pain in the butt, she bit all the time, took weeks to get house trained, would bite saxon till he cryed, then i would get mad at him for not telling her off so she would stop, then i sorted out the bitting she stopped eatting saxon alive and i felt better, now 5 months later sasha is almost 8months old, everyday she makes me laugh, and we have lots of hugs and cuddles, but the love bit, im not sure when just know that if anything happened now and for wahatever reason we no longer had her i would be devistated, i am one of those people that only work out how much i love someone when they are taken away,or are away from me for a while, did love her loads last night at her class, have changed class and before no way would she go though the tunnel befor ein her old class, last night they set all th estuff out, i was watching her and i could see her face, the little jumps shes ok about but this tunnel............anywhere our turn can got to the tunnel and now way, she put the breaks on and wouldnt move, the traineer held her at one end then i went the other and her just pushed her in, she wasnt keen but had to come out so through she went, finished off the other jumps fine, then we had to take another turn round this time when we got to the tunnel, i just guided her to it and in she went and was out the other side before i even got there, she was looking around as if to say where the hell are, im here, i was dancing all over the place , did i one more time before e packed it away and she was fine, sure did love her then


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

I know this sounds wierd but I'm in love with our puppy and we haven't even gotten him yet - More so, I'm excited to love again....

Our last dog was put down 2 years ago on May 14th. She was a mixed rescue and at a few months old, she was diagnoised with hip dysplasia. She was very fear aggressive, even as a puppy - the vet said because of the pain she was in. She was distant, unloving and unaffectionate but we continued to care for her and love her the best we knew how. She made life difficult and we stopped having company over because we didn't trust her not to hurt anyone. She was on pain meds at an early age and she never got better, she was put down before turning 2 because she couldn't walk and the vet said she couldn't have surgery because her fear aggression would make it impossible to help her to heal.

Putting her down was the hard and I swore that if owning a dog was this hard with no rewards (she didn't care for us - as we did her) and this painful then I would never do it again. 

Back then, some people said to get another dog right away - even the vet suggested it but he said to get a purebred with a good pedigree to help reduce the chances of the same health and temperment issues that we had dealt with. I said that I wasn't ready; not that I wasn't ready to love again but I was worn out from giving so much to her and not getting anything back (as far as love and affection). Six months ago I did research online because I knew that there was a right dog for us - and the right breed, that is how we decided on a Golden Retriever. Then I did my homework on finding a breeder that we felt comfortable with; after doing so, I was at the post office filling out the envelop with our breeders address to mail our deposit. Across from me was this lady - we started talking and I told her that I was apprehensive about mailing this (the envelop) and told her my story. She said that I couldn't go wrong with a Golden and that if I didn't drop the envelop in the slot then she would do it (a stranger). So I knew it was right...

I was affraid to give my heart away again but I feel so relieved, happy & excited and look forward to having a wonderful relationship with our soon-to-be family memeber. I'm not affraid to love again and it has been like a ton of bricks lifted off my shoulders to have come this far.

I know it sounds cheesy - but you shut your heart off when going thru something like that; my heart is turned back on and ready to love our new pup to pieces and so - I love him already!!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

within the first few hours...but that's not to say I was not exhausted and had my moments with the little guy the first few months. I don't have kids as well, so that might be why. I immediately went into mom mode and he was our kid.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Scared to post this (and ducking for cover)!*

Ok, after reading all these I have to say I am feeling guilty. If I am being honest, *really* honest, then I'd have to say it hasn't fully happened yet. Yes, of course we love her and were definitely _infatuated_ with her from the day we brought her home. But I understand that "moment", having been through it before, where you just know you truly could not live without them. 

Bailey just turned 6 months and we've been through a lot (giardia, heart murmur, lots of growling/barking/biting, countersurfing...you name it!).  I know that it will come and I have certainly felt glimpses of the love that is to come. But again, if I'm being TOTALLY honest, I don't think we've really had the "moment" yet.


----------



## tmg (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, I was of two minds as well when I got Kito. I had forgotten how much work having a puppy was and being alone, I had no one to share the load with - it made me both mentally and physically tired. I think the two months that I had Kito, I kept wondering if I had made a HUGE mistake, not just for my sake, but for hers... But friends, family and the vet kept telling me that I hadn't so I hung in there and now, I just can't imagine life without her. There are still the difficult moments (like when, only a few hours after she has been taken out, she insists on peeing again, but this time inside the house, on the kitchen rug which I then have to wash several times a week, or when she insists of stealing a dish rag off the counter of the bathroom cleaning sponge out of a bucket so she can take it back to her bed and rip it to shreds!) when I get very frustrated, but I no longer question whether or not it was the right choice. I am just REALLY glad to have her!


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

It wasn't exactly love at first sight with Tessie but it was darn close. There were a few minutes of checking each other out at the breeder's but really at five o'clock the first morning when she just sat on the kitchen floor and just stared at me as if I were the most interesting thing in the world, well I was in love. 

The fact that she wasn't a pain in the bum--she slept through the night immediately, was housebroken quickly, leash trained from the get go, and kept the puppy pain things like nipping, chewing and general destruction to a minimum--made it easier. 
From the get go, she pretty much acted like a grown dog with a veneer of puppy. 

(Another GRF poster got a dog from a pet shop the same day we got Tessie, and she reported with some exasperation that day 23 was the first time her dog wasn't a total terror. Except for the odd 20 minutes, Tessie hasn't had one day in six months now where she's been a terror or anything like it. We're very lucky, although getting a well-chosen pup from a quality breeder did help. Thank's Sharon..)

The Tessinator (aka Bessie, Little Sergeant, Megapunk, Armond, Boris and Hey What Did You Do) is a very people focused dog, which is an inborn trait according to our breeder, and we've tried to reinforce it as much as we can.

best
Allen


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

avincent52 said:


> (Another GRF poster got a dog from a pet shop the same day we got Tessie, and she reported with some exasperation that day 23 was the first time her dog wasn't a total terror. Except for the odd 20 minutes, Tessie hasn't had one day in six months now where she's been a terror or anything like it. We're very lucky, although getting a well-chosen pup from a quality breeder did help. Thank's Sharon..)


Fergus was from a quality breeder and he was a lovable nightmare as a puppy. Not everyone with puppy problems bought from a pet store or a back yard breeder.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

When we went to see the litter at 4 weeks old, we knew they had two females and we wanted one of them. We had actually seen them at just a few days old, but all we determined then was to meet the parents and see babies. Well, as soon as I sat down Penny came over and sat in my lap and looked up........ oh my doG, that's when my heart started living outside my body. Often when we're snuggling I look in her eyes and tell her, remember..... 4 weeks old, you and me, across a crowded room (patio). DH really like the other female, so the rest is history. I love them both to bits, but Penny is def my heart dog. 

Here's that special moment.... I know it's been posted probably ad nauseum, but I love it.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Kand3 and tmg, believe me you will be there any moment, it is hard to be completely honest,when it seems like everyone fell in love the moment they saw their pup, so thank you I think things are a little different here in the UK we didn't see Honey until we picked her up, although that is not always the case it is quite common.
Also I may be wrong but I don't think you can get a pup from a pet shop in the UK now,anyone in UK know any different feel free to correct me.

Its funny I just read my original post and although Honey is the light of my life now it bought it back how hard work she was,not having had a puppy for 10 years and I must say we have said never again but who knows what the future brings.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

For me it was love at first 'meeting'. When I went to meet Shellie, she was being a boisterous puppy, was even 'chewing' on me, but I was hooked, something about those pleading eyes. Then when her owners showed her trick of sitting and waiting for her food, I was hooked  The bond has grown every day since Thursday when I got her. I'm in love.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> Fergus was from a quality breeder and he was a lovable nightmare as a puppy. Not everyone with puppy problems bought from a pet store or a back yard breeder.


I'm not suggesting that. Even some of Tessie's littermates were certainly more rambunctious than her.

With this particular dog, she was taken from her litter at five or six weeks, so she missed a lot of socialization (and bite inhibition) and was instead kept locked in a little kennel. And the owner didn't know anything about the parents except their names on the papers. 

I do think that getting a dog that 
a) comes from parents bred for temperament
b) was picked by the breeder as a match to your preferences 
c) was well-socialized

probably enhances your chance of a positive first few weeks/months. 
I didn't really expect this, but it was a nice bonus with Tessie.
YMMV, of course.

allen


----------

